# I love giving oral for 10-15 minutes. I hate giving oral for any longer.



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I understand why some women would rather not give long bjs until the finish, because it seems boring and like a lot of work. I however, love giving oral to my wife. In fact, I could think about doing it all day, but after about 10 to 15 minutes my jaw (tmj) pops and gets really sore. I also get extremely bored and begin to lose my erection. My wife usually takes 30-45 minutes to orgasm with oral, while only 5 minutes with a wand/toy. I do not want to be selfish so I will continue to give oral, but after about 30-45 minutes, sometimes she will stop and ask for the wand. After 15 seconds of the wand, she cums. I understand this may be because I am throwing her off and human, but really? I work 45 minutes straight and you give the wand all the credit? 

Anyway, for the first half of the marriage we did not have any toys or the wand, so each night I would get my wife off through oral sex, which normally would take 30 to 45 minutes. And although I loved getting her off, it became a hard to stay focused. I think the wand has gotten both of us lazy and it's almost as, she really doesn't want to get herself the slow work up anymore, but just that quick fix. Like a herion addict. I have became her enabler, because after about 10 minutes, I will look up and say you want your toy?

I wrote all that, to say, I understand why a women may love to give oral to her husband, but not finish him. I have became the same way with my wife. I want to see it, smell it, taste it, lick it, hear her moan, then watch her cum (but not after laying there for 45 minutes). I suppose this is why I am so careful with my wife and do not ask her to "finish" often. I enjoy the act, but doing it for too long takes the enjoyment out of it.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Wow, that's a long time! I usually stop my H far before that, I don't want him to see it as a chore.

As far as me on him, I usually start off with a BJ, then intercourse, and then (occasionally) finish him off, so he's well primed before I restart. It only takes 3-4 mins that way.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree thats a long time. And this is why I don't particularly like vibes because yes they do make you lazy. 

There is no way I'd let my husband do oral for that long. I don't want him to see it as a chore either. 10-15 minutes is long enough for me (and him).


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

There was a time before the wand, where she could get off oral in under 5 minutes. I think the wand/vibe has made her tolerance a bit higher and the tongue is too slow and soft. She still enjoys the licking/sucking intimacy though.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

do you try to get her off earlier? do you massage her g-spot of just use your mouth/tongue which probably isn't hitting the spot?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm... the funny thing about how long it takes... neither of us is watching the clock lol. However, if I feel it just ain't happening, I tell him to stop... and he will move up and get me off with his fingers. He won't use toys. I have a few, but he won't use them. All I have is the clit vibes because he feels like I would be comparing if using anything else. But he still doesn't want to use the little toys! It's one of those "I don't think they are needed, so not gonna use them" issues. I have had days where I thought of just getting one out, put it in his hand and say "try it damn it!"... but I don't, because he needs to work thru this issue without being forced.

Anyway, while 30-45 minutes is a long time (and it usually takes me that long regardless, except with toys)..we don't pay attention to the clock. If his jaw hurts, he does something else. And the same with me. If my jaw hurts, we move forward with something else as well.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> There was a time before the wand, where she could get off oral in under 5 minutes. I think the wand/vibe has made her tolerance a bit higher and the tongue is to slow and soft.


Once upon a time I got addicted to the wand. It got so bad I couldn't even O any other way. So I gave it up cold turkey (this was 20 years ago). Had to retrain myself how to O without batteries. 

I'm in the 5 minute range now.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I'd say the toys numbed her. Because, honestly, when I have used mine solo, even days afterward, it still takes longer than 5 minutes with oral. Maybe it is other issues contributing...probably so. But I do think the toys "spoil" us, so to speak. lol


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Married&Confused said:


> do you try to get her off earlier? do you massage her g-spot of just use your mouth/tongue which probably isn't hitting the spot?


I will be totally honest with you, she doesn't have any spot other than her clit that can get her off. I have seen the videos, the different texture a few inches in and up, but all women aren't the same. She enjoys fingers in her when she cums from oral, to feel that pressure, but there isn't a spot just absolutely making her go crazy, except her clit.

Maricha, the time is a guesstimate. Unless she has a clock on her pubic bone or sphincter, I also am not watching a clock .


----------



## Zippy the chimp (May 15, 2012)

I can't understand why anyone would put a timer on anything that goes on in bed, what happens there should be spontaneous, without any thoughts about how long anything takes(except the occasional quickie before work etc. ) I don't have a time it takes my wife to O but then again I can get it done pretty quick if its that kind of session or just tease the heck out of her and slowly bring it on. One of the greatest things is taking your time to explore new areas that really turn her on, couple of the newest areas I have found last several months is behind her left knee and what I have read is the female prostate area (kinda spongy area near the front, not her G spot thats farther back). Then again I don't mind going down on her 2 or three times in a session like I said I don't worry too much about the clock 10 minutes or 2 hours its all fun.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have given my wife oral in the past for so long, that my tongue has gone completely numb (like novocaine at the dentist), and made me talk funny afterwards.

But I don't really mind that so much, to me it is worth it for her to get off multiple times. Usually, she will orgasm after 10-15 minutes anyway, which is totally manageable. 

Sometimes, if it is taking her a long time, we will break out the vibe, and she can usually finish in less than 5 minutes from using it. Unlike other posters, I don't feel bad if I work on her clit for 20 or 30 minutes with my tongue, and then have to use the vibrator to go the last few yards to the finish line. As long as she gets off, I don't really care how it happens.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> In complete honesty, Aristotle, I am amazed. I can't last five minutes receiving oral, and 30-45 minutes boggles my mind.
> 
> My opinion is either that she is too uptight to *let go* and enjoy it, she is thinking about something else, or the toy has numbed her there. All the articles I've read say that toys don't have that effect, but I don't agree. I think they do. I completely agree with Mavash; vibrators should be occasional use.


I agree with this. I mean, she frustrates herself. If it's slightly chilly, she will put cover on her legs. She can't really listen to music, it throws her off. She lets me build it up but doesn't release until she grabs the toy. I think it's a crutch. She knows it's easy, and within 15 seconds she can release.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Zippy the chimp said:


> I can't understand why anyone would put a timer on anything that goes on in bed, what happens there should be spontaneous, without any thoughts about how long anything takes(except the occasional quickie before work etc. ) I don't have a time it takes my wife to O but then again I can get it done pretty quick if its that kind of session or just tease the heck out of her and slowly bring it on. One of the greatest things is taking your time to explore new areas that really turn her on, couple of the newest areas I have found last several months is behind her left knee and what I have read is the female prostate area (kinda spongy area near the front, not her G spot thats farther back). Then again I don't mind going down on her 2 or three times in a session like I said I don't worry too much about the clock 10 minutes or 2 hours its all fun.


I do not put a time on it, other than talking on the forums and describing the situation. I mean, I guess I could have wrote the original post and said, "I love oral sex as long as it doesn't destroy my jaw, I hate it when it does....." I don't know why people are getting so hung up on the time. I've been married 15 years, so if you are in the 15 year range and you do not know the difference between oral for 45 minutes or 10, then I don't know what to tell you. I do, my jaw does, and my tongue does.

Like I said, my wife doesn't have this magic g spot, but she does love my penis hitting the back during sex and my finger rubbing around the rim during oral. She does has the small little rough/spongy area, but this makes her get the pee urge. She doesn't like or dislike it any more than my rubbing around her rim. I agree with the knees, my wife can cum quicker with the wand if I lick around her knees (under and on top). Weird you mention that.

We are a very open an experimental couple here, so I have explored her areas for hours, sometimes in one sitting (which is the problem to begin with).

My wife also cannot cum through just intercourse. She prefers a penis and direct stimulation to her clit. She cannot orgasm without this direct stimulation though, but she doesn't need the penis.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am not sure if you posted this looking for advice to get it done quicker, or just to commiserate?

My H doesn't take that long to finish usually during BJ, however his excitement is directly related to my excitement and taking pleasure in what I am doing. If I feel myself getting to that point where my jaw is aching, or gag reflex is kicking in, or whatever I usually switch it up to something else. It doesn't happen often but if I continue he always knows when I am having a difficult time and then it kills the mood a bit and takes him longer - the downward spiral.

For your wife -

1. Try ditching the vibrator completely for awhile. Like at least a few weeks. See if her sensitivity returns. It is absolutely easy to desensitize yourself using something that produces 1000 rpms, something a human body cannot possibly duplicate.

2. She can sense when you are not into it, so just stop when you get to that point. I can tell you that I can O in half the time if I know my H is into it, especially if I can see he's got an erection. When I can tell he's getting bored or tired I get caught in the same downward spiral mentioned above...my mind wanders and I lose the moment.

3. If she's taking any kind of hormonal BC it can affect her ability to O. 

I am a woman who has always had difficulty achieving O. 30-45 minutes is not unheard of for me, although its getting better with age and practice. No one, man or woman, wants to feel that their partner is bored or that tue clock is ticking when they are trying to get to an O!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm almost an oral only girl- but ditto if after 10min or so I'm not thinking i'm going to get there we move onto other things. Usually I O in the 5-10 range oral, 3-5 with a toy.

I will use a toy during intercourse and to O from just sex is damn near impossible for me. 

I think you are amazing if you can go that long! (and I wouldn't expect it)

I definitely don't go more than 15min on a BJ either.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

ItMatters said:


> I'm almost an oral only girl- but ditto if after 10min or so I'm not thinking i'm going to get there we move onto other things. Usually I O in the 5-10 range oral, 3-5 with a toy.
> 
> I will use a toy during intercourse and to O from just sex is damn near impossible for me.
> 
> ...


Very much like my wife. During sex we will use her hands or a toy to help us O together. 

As far as oral before the toy, there were times she could cum quick, multiple times, in under 5 minutes. There were also times where, like now, it would take a very long time. I swear (and I know it sounds dumb), I got TMJ from going down on her. 15 years later, and the only time I ever had jaw issues was being down on her. Now, if I open jaw it pops, the same as it would if I was down on her too long. As a young man, I didn't know any better and we had no toy to "finish up". I stayed there until she was done, no matter what.

Now a days, it's fun for a bit, and I love being able to enjoy her tastes and smells, but I no longer can marathon it. I do understand why some women just hate BJs when their husbands EXPECT them to finish. It seems that would absolutely make a woman hate the sight of a penis.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had similar problems with giving my wife oral. But in my case the vibrator is used as a tool to be used with--not in replacement of--human contact. 

Yeah, my jaw starts getting sore after about a half-hour or so. So I use the vibrator to give my jaw a break or move around so I can kiss her elsewhere while going to town with the vibe. When I'm ready for more I can dip back down and finish her off with the vibe, my mouth and fingers working together.


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

Don't have much to offer except to say, dang, in 30-45 minutes, we are done start to finish with sex-usually in cuddle mode by then. My wife when she allows me to give her oral as part of foreplay, I can get her off in about 5 minutes or less. She rarely gives me bj's but when/if she does, it is just a very brief part of foreplay before intercourse. Maybe because I don't get bj's very often, because I crave them and they feel outstanding and also the visual of her doing that turns me on so greatly, I can almost guarantee if her intent was to give me a bj from start to finish, it might last no more than 2-3 minutes. Most of that would be the shock factor of, does she really intend to keep doing this until I cum. 

Back to giving her oral, I can easily see myself giving her oral for 10-15 minutes easy-many times after she has had her O, I will stay down there but she will tell me to stop?? I will stop and say, does it still feel good what I am doing-she says yes but then says stop?? I guess I will never understand my LD wife though, this is just one of them-when I try to extend her pleasure, try to get her off again, it is almost like she doesn't think or want a second O, when we both know that women are capable of multiples-sure she might not get there but I am more than willing to help her try??


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you arouse her with your fingers first? Have you tried using coconut oil as a lube to make sure she is wet? Does she need dual stimulation of nipple sucking along with the clit rubs? The other possibility, if she is willing, is for her to masturbate a bit first, to get her going and save your jaw from soreness.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I will be totally honest with you, she doesn't have any spot other than her clit that can get her off. I have seen the videos, the different texture a few inches in and up, but all women aren't the same. She enjoys fingers in her when she cums from oral, to feel that pressure, but there isn't a spot just absolutely making her go crazy, except her clit.
> 
> Maricha, the time is a guesstimate. Unless she has a clock on her pubic bone or sphincter, I also am not watching a clock .


Ari, OMG! Your wife sounds like me! Seriously, the only way to get me off is clit stimulation. Yes, fingers inside heightens the sensation, but unless the clit is stimulated, it ain't happening for me. So, since hubby is so "against" toys... pretty much leaves it at "first you, then me" unless my knee and hip aren't bothering me and I can get on top. 

I was only teasing about the time, Ari. 


Also, regarding the toys... perhaps that's another reason my husband is so against it? Maybe he doesn't like the idea of my using a "crutch" to get off? I don't know, but that would make sense...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

and this years iron tounge award goes to........ Aristotle


come on down and accept this award.


so tell us what kind of exercizes did you do to prepare for this compition.(world class pu$$y eating has only been around for a couple of years)

did you have to modify your diet? and have you had any serious injury?



oh yea TMJ ....how long were you out of practice with TMJ or did you just work through the pain?


and this is howard cocel sigining off.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Do you arouse her with your fingers first? Have you tried using coconut oil as a lube to make sure she is wet? Does she need dual stimulation of nipple sucking along with the clit rubs? The other possibility, if she is willing, is for her to masturbate a bit first, to get her going and save your jaw from soreness.


Yes, she always, and I mean always prefers nipple play. So while intercourse, i will be off to the side, intercourse, playing with nipples, while she circles herself with her fingers or uses a toy. But yes, she will always ask for nipple play. 

If only I was an octopus.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe I am not making it clear, my wife doesn't force me or expect me to go an extremely long time with oral. It just happens, especially when she wants to let me get her off, rather than a toy. I am a bit shocked so many people think that 30 is a long time, because I honestly felt I was being bit generous with 30-45 minutes. I honestly feel it has broken the "hour" mark numerous times, but I do not actually watch a clock or anything. I just know that I take maybe 15-20 minutes of intercourse after I give her oral and the only other thing we do is oral for her. After I wash off, it's been 2 1/2 hours. I'd assume the oral was very long, because of my jaw pain, but it's not like I complain or anything. My wife doesn't expect it, but, after the first 10 minutes or so, it really loses its "thrill". I mean, I love to say, "Oh, I love to eat my wife out", which I do, but after a certain amount of time, it really doesn't excite me at all. It becomes more of a war of attrition.

My complaining though, is not so serious I have a grudge. The thought of being down on her for a long time actually makes me feel closer to her, but while I am doing it, it's tough. I think if I stopped doing oral and using the toy, she'd possibly get off very easy with just penetration, but I am not sure if I will ever know, because we are just so used to her getting off first, then me. I am not sure how I would feel ignoring her orgasm and letting her body get used to life without the toy or oral.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

It's okay. I was inspired by the thread about men hating oral. I love oral, I mean, I absolutely LOVE oral and the idea of just sticking my tongue inside wife and tasting every part of her, every inch, every hole. After about 10 to 15 minutes, I hate oral and I get why a woman would despise BJs if the husband expected them to give oral until they came. I don't get how my wife or anyone does it to completion, because it takes me equally a long time.

It's so hard to stay focused and turned on doing oral for a long period of time.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> It's so hard to stay focused and turned on doing oral for a long period of time.


Its interesting that both you AND your wife have this problem. It's almost like there is this wall between you and neither of you know how to 'let go'.

My husband tries to make a bj last longer but nope he's done in 10 minutes. The only way to prolong it is for me to quit and do something else for a while.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> I understand why some women would rather not give long bjs until the finish, because it seems boring and like a lot of work. I however, love giving oral to my wife. In fact, I could think about doing it all day, but after about 10 to 15 minutes my jaw (tmj) pops and gets really sore. I also get extremely bored and begin to lose my erection. My wife usually takes 30-45 minutes to orgasm with oral, while only 5 minutes with a wand/toy. I do not want to be selfish so I will continue to give oral, but after about 30-45 minutes, sometimes she will stop and ask for the wand. After 15 seconds of the wand, she cums. I understand this may be because I am throwing her off and human, but really? I work 45 minutes straight and you give the wand all the credit?
> 
> Anyway, for the first half of the marriage we did not have any toys or the wand, so each night I would get my wife off through oral sex, which normally would take 30 to 45 minutes. And although I loved getting her off, it became a hard to stay focused. I think the wand has gotten both of us lazy and it's almost as, she really doesn't want to get herself the slow work up anymore, but just that quick fix. Like a herion addict. I have became her enabler, because after about 10 minutes, I will look up and say you want your toy?
> 
> ...


Yep, yep. Same here as your wife. I always need clitoral stimulation to have an orgasm - cannot ever have an O just from intercourse, we cannot find any G-spot.

With only oral stimulation, it can take me a LOOOONG time (like 30+ minutes), so we rarely do that exclusively. Maybe I have the attention span of a flea, but I just can't go past 10 minutes of oral stimulation - more than that and my mind is going to start to wander to other things and it doesn't feel so great anymore. If an O doesn't happen in that time, it ain't going to happen with oral (and it rarely does).

Length of time to orgasm varies widely from one woman to another and from one session to another with the same woman. I've read stats that for partnered sex, orgasm for women typically takes anywhere from 10 - 40 minutes (that can be a lot of work for the typical orgasm which lasts in the seconds range.  ). Also read that ability to O fast or slow has more to do with genetics and your physiology, although your psychological hang-ups can definitely inhibit as well.

We just started to use a small vibrator in the last year - mainly because as I get older it is getting harder to get off easily. My ob-gyn said that was fairly typical in that as women age their changing hormonal profile and decrease in female hormones basically atrophies their 'bits', including their clitoris.

I don't know how old your wife is, but do you notice any decrease in size of her clitoris or in sensitivity of it? Mine has definitely decreased in sensitivity, so we use a small vibe sometimes, and he has become an expert with his fingers and applying more pressure and if all else fails, I can give myself a hand and usually get the job done. 

Best wishes.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been reluctant to introduce vibrators to my life because I have heard they can have the effect of desensitizing the clit somewhat. I'm sure that's not 100% true of all women but I have heard that from reputable sources (articles along the way). You may have to accept the vibrator finishing the job from now on or get rid of it completely for awhile.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> There was a time before the wand, where she could get off oral in under 5 minutes. I think the wand/vibe has made her tolerance a bit higher and the tongue is too slow and soft. She still enjoys the licking/sucking intimacy though.


You have to get rid of the toy for a while, it is true, women come to expect the fast sensation, and yes, it gets them off much faster with little effort. A couple of years ago I was using my toy too much during moments of intimacy, and it became more difficult to orgasm through oral alone. Everything in moderation.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Enchant, Happy, working... as you all noted, yes, she is losing sensitivity. 

However, this is why the toy has to stay. During sex (for her), I lay off to the side and rub her c, eventually, if I get lucky, she gets off. This takes a very long time. Even if I lay off to the side having sex (playing with her nipples) and she plays with herself, this still takes an extremely long time. I have to go the same exact pace the whole time. I have to keep my erection, don't go too fast, and not too deep. This was before the toy. With the toy, this problem doesn't exist. She can get off within 5 minutes and I can enjoy feeling her cum on my penis. I can then move on to other positions I enjoy a bit more.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've ever stayed down there longer than 15 minutes or so, but when giving or receiving oral these concepts of space and time are pretty much out the window!


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

maybe try working them both together. that way you can get the credit for doing it and not have to put all the time in. just mix it up.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I was somewhat joking with the credit issue. As she uses a the toy, I will still oral and maybe lick below it, around her hole, or circle her anus with my tongue. Either way, it's usually rather quick once the toy comes out.


----------



## preets (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG 45 mins is really a long time and if this is the case you must have some foreplay before giving her mouth. I enjoyed my hubby tounge very much and usually takes 5 -7 min to fininsh off. My hubby is really a master of BJ and am really lucky.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Aristotle,

I have a question for you, what's your technique? I'm not sure if this is "allowed" here but depending on how sensitive your wife's clit is, there are some good techniques you can use.

For a woman who's clit isn't overly sensitive, you can give her a "female blowjob". If details are allowed I can lay it out for you. But I've never met a woman, if her clit could handle it, who's leg wasn't twitching from this technique.

Not saying I'm going to give you anything new, just brainstorming.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

> She does has the small little rough/spongy area, but this makes her get the pee urge.


If it is making her get the pee urge, then she should be right on the edge of an ejaculating orgasm. If she could let herself go and you can push past her resistance to do what she feels like is peeing, she could likely have one! The women I've been with who could do this all said the same thing "it feels like I have to pee". That's when I know it's close and I start the talking, ramp up the intensity and passion, and start working the g spot in a little different way to get them over the edge. The first one is definately the hardest.

And, it sounds like she should ditch the vibrator for a while. She may "lose out" in the short term, but eventually she'll get her sensitivity back. She could also have a mental block about the vibrator too, causing her to not be able to get over the edge without it. 

I love my W, and love sex with my W, but if it took 45 minutes of oral to get her off, that seems like it would be frustrating for us both. I know when she's giving me bj's, if I'm not getting pretty close within 5 minutes, I'll typically stop her. I don't ever want it to become a chore for her.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I'd say the toys numbed her. Because, honestly, when I have used mine solo, even days afterward, it still takes longer than 5 minutes with oral. Maybe it is other issues contributing...probably so. But I do think the toys "spoil" us, so to speak. lol


Ughhh yes. So true


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

After commencing, I can tell fairly quickly if she is going to "fall off of the mountain" or not whether it's 5-15 minutes. But I could absolutely stay down there forever if I needed to as the greatest majority of pleasure in it for me is to see and feel her writhe in ecstacy. 

But if I somehow sense that it's not going to happen or she conveys that to me at that particular time, then we'll just move on to other mutually fulfilling endeavors!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Is this my H posting? Anyway, he doesn't like to go over 20 min, and I can't finish when I know he's bored. I rarely use the vibe now because it takes away sensitivity I believe.

I can finish faster when I sit up. I don't know why. I like to sit up to read, watch TV, and have sex. I am more alert that way. I can finish faster. I need to know he's into it. If I'm sitting on his face or he's watching me as I sit up, it's more exciting.

Some days, it just takes longer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I gave oral to DW about half an hour sometimes, and sure it did get my jaw hurt. But now I just suck the clit in and flick it with my tongue. So I didn't need to open my mouth big enough, and that save me from hurting my jaw.
If vibrator could take away clit sensitivity from oral, would oral sex take away vagina sensitivity from penetration? Because my DW used to come 5 to 10 minutes from penetration alone in the beginning with me. Since I usually give her oral, she now need 15 to 20 minutes minimal to come from penetration alone without oral.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Wow, that's a long time! I usually stop my H far before that, I don't want him to see it as a chore.
> 
> As far as me on him, I usually start off with a BJ, then intercourse, and then (occasionally) finish him off, so he's well primed before I restart. It only takes 3-4 mins that way.


magnificent,loving,and special.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I wrote all that, to say, I understand why a women may love to give oral to her husband, but not finish him. I have became the same way with my wife. I want to see it, smell it, taste it, lick it, hear her moan, then watch her cum (but not after laying there for 45 minutes). I suppose this is why I am so careful with my wife and do not ask her to "finish" often. I enjoy the act, but doing it for too long takes the enjoyment out of it.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


*Howdy Aristotle:*

I’d suggest having her “queen” or "facesit" you in a facing forward position so that she can easily slide down for PiV “when the time is right for her”. On top, she will have better ability to control and get exactly what she wants, the way she wants it.

Plus, while on top for PiV she is again better able to drive the show to her satisfaction.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I also have tmj, making it difficult to give a long bj. Luckily my husband has a "short fuse", so its not usually a big issue. Lol


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

start with oral then just at the right time break out the vib!!!!then just at the right time slide in for the Kill.


----------



## lonelyat32 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dang - 45 minutes... that's nuts. My tongue would fall off! I guess I'm fortunate I've been able to get my wife off orally between 5-10 minutes. I enjoy giving oral so if I could tell she was getting ready to finish after only a few minutes, I'd slow down or bring her right to the edge of an O, then completely stop. Yes, it frustrates her, but the payoff in the end is worth it IMO..

When I was in my late teens I dated a girl who couldn't O without a toy. I took it as a personal challenge to get her off orally and would spend 30+ minutes trying. Sometimes I'd come away from one of those sessions with a busted jaw and a stiff neck but I was hell bent on getting her to O. After months of trying I had her RIGHT to the point of O and I effing sneezed.. Lost all the momentum... I didn't really try after that.. Oral was just a way to get her really turned on so we could move onto other fun things...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Ughhh yes. So true


SO very true!


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

if a man was alone,in the desert, in the dark, without knowing her needs, or where she was coming from,would he still be wrong?? my wife has something to say,stay tuned.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

Try sucking on her clit - i find that this provides a more consistent and desirable feeling to come. I need consistent stimulation to finish off the O. Licking and finger rubber feel very good but to take it over the top.. suck it.

Good luck and yes... 45 minutes is too long for any human!


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

I HAvE to get my wife on this site. She wants nothing to do with any oral. Giving or receiving. And I just can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

jayde said:


> I HAvE to get my wife on this site. She wants nothing to do with any oral. Giving or receiving. And I just can't stop thinking about it.


My head exploded. Next I'll find out they killed Brian on Family Guy. *dead*


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe the key is to get her as worked up as possible before going down? It will take me a long time if a man goes down before I'm actually excited.

Make out, press your thigh against her crotch, touch her over her panties, etc.

Also for me, if the guy switches spots it throws me off. Once I'm getting somewhere near the end, I need him to stay put in one place. If your tongue gets tired, just keep the stimulation up with your fingers or c0ck for a minute (or a toy).


----------

